# What do folks of regions call themselves?



## Dogbrain (Jul 14, 2004)

After discovering, to my dismay, that people from Iowa seem to actually be willing to put up with being called "Iowans", I started to wonder what folks from the various states of the USA and sub-regions of other countries preferred to be called.  So, what are the names?  Remember, these are what we call ourselves, not what we call the folks "over there".  If the name is only used by students or atheletes at a university or college, it doesn't count.  (So "wolverine" is disqualified for Michigan).  The "State nickname" does not count, either.

California: Californian
Idaho: Idahoan
Illinois: Sucker (archaic?)
Indiana: Hoosier
Iowa: Iowan
Michigan (Mitten): Michigander
Michigan (Upper): Yooper
New York: New Yorker
North Carolina: Tar Heel
Ohio: Buckeye
Virginia: Virginian
Oklahoma: Okie
Texas: Texan (archaic: Texian)

Please help fill up the list.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 14, 2004)

Dogbrain said:
			
		

> Virginia: Dominionite?



 I've lived in Virginia for 5 years, and have never heard that before. I'd go with Virginian. 

 Before that, I lived my entire life in New York. One a New Yorker, always a New Yorker.


----------



## Dimwhit (Jul 14, 2004)

I used to be a Californian. I guess that's what they like.

Now I'm an Idahoan. I think that's the prefered around here.

I prefer Spud.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 14, 2004)

Upper Peninsula: Da Yoopers


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 14, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Upper Peninsula: Da Yoopers




True enough, but what doo dem dere mittenites call demselvz?


----------



## omokage (Jul 14, 2004)

Michiganders (but not Michigeese).


----------



## Krieg (Jul 14, 2004)

West Virginia - Mountaineers


----------



## Sejs (Jul 14, 2004)

Washington state - Washingtonians.

Vancouver, BC - Vancouverites.


----------



## ASH (Jul 15, 2004)

Well I am from Iowa and we have no issue what so ever with Iowan...

I did live in Minnesota... we were Minnasotian's.

When I lived in South Dakota, i think it was South Dakotans.... and
the small amount of time I lived in Wisconson, I think that it was Wisconson-ite.

I moved in the midwest alot.. so I suppose you could call me a midwestern...


----------



## Rigil Kent (Jul 15, 2004)

American.  I just happen to live in Oklahoma.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 15, 2004)

Oklahoma needs a distinction. Sooner refers to a football team now. There are many oklahomans (or okies, either is accepted) that would have a huge beef with being called a sooner (which historically is an insult anyway). I am one of them, so I wouldn't say that that is a universal name we call ourselves. Most okies I know call themselves okies. If you wish to know why some of us have issues with sooner outside of the football team (I went ot Oklahoma State) then you can do some research on the term (it's fairly interesting reading some of the time). A sooner is someone who broke the rules of the landrun and snuck into oklahoma before the actual run to stake out land. They were dishonest and nothing better than thieves that took the prime property from people who obeyed the rules. I never understood why we allowed ourselves to be called the sooner state.


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 15, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> There are many oklahomans (or okies, either is accepted) that would have a huge beef with being called a sooner (which historically is an insult anyway).




"Okie" is also an insult.  It arose during the time you could see okies wandering around the USA in the 1930s, fleeing the Dustbowl.  It's pretty much synonymous with "white trash" in some parts east of the Mississippi.

So, if you get hung up on the "meaning" of sooner, you should also reject "okie".


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 15, 2004)

Dogbrain said:
			
		

> "Okie" is also an insult.  It arose during the time you could see okies wandering around the USA in the 1930s, fleeing the Dustbowl.  It's pretty much synonymous with "white trash" in some parts east of the Mississippi.
> 
> So, if you get hung up on the "meaning" of sooner, you should also reject "okie".




Actually go back further. Okie was not originally an insult. The reason why it was changed into one is because the people wandering during the dust bowl called *themselves* okies. The term okie goes back much further than 1930. Sorry to nitpick, but it was not an insult originally, sooner was. My great grandmother called herself an okie back in the late 1800s, as did most of the people around where she lived in oklahoma. Okie is simply a shortening of Oklahoma, also caused by the fact that many people originally pronounced is "okihoma" when they first came here trying to copy the sound of the indian word.


----------



## Ampolitor (Jul 15, 2004)

*New York*

New York = New Yorker, How You Doing?


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Jul 15, 2004)

Alabaman here.


----------



## tarchon (Jul 15, 2004)

Phoenix = Phoenician


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jul 15, 2004)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Washington state - Washingtonians.




Heh! Born and raised in Washington, so...Californian.  

Washingtonian, Seattlite.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 15, 2004)

Not just restricted to Merkins, right?  Anyone can play?

New Zealanders go by that, or by 'Kiwi'.

I've been an Aucklander for over 15 years now (we don't go by JAFA, ourselves, though you'll hear it applied to us by people from down-country), but I was born a Cantabrian...

-Hyp.


----------



## d4 (Jul 15, 2004)

Dogbrain said:
			
		

> Iowa: Iowan



so if you were petrified, would you then be an "Iowan Stone"?

 

i moved here to New Jersey almost 3 years ago, and i still have no idea what you call us. New Jerseyian? New Jerseyite? i don't think i've ever heard anyone use any kind of term like that...

wait, i've got it... Italian American!   "Wanna make sumthin' of it?"


----------



## Richards (Jul 15, 2004)

North Dakota = North Dakotans, but when I was stationed there we used to refer to ourselves as "Nodaks."  (Also:  "Dak-Rats," but that was probably just a military thing.)

Johnathan


----------



## Loghar (Jul 15, 2004)

Dogbrain said:
			
		

> After discovering, to my dismay, that people from Iowa seem to actually be willing to put up with being called "Iowans"




Exactly what is wrong with "Iowan"? Can you suggest something better? Iowite? Cornhead? Hawkeye<shudder>? All it says is that I'm from Iowa, that New Yorker? ...from New York. If you picture me as a 6' 3" 320# farmer, you're just following stereotypes. And besides...

Would a rose by any other name smell as sweet?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 15, 2004)

d4 said:
			
		

> i moved here to New Jersey almost 3 years ago, and i still have no idea what you call us. New Jerseyian? New Jerseyite? i don't think i've ever heard anyone use any kind of term like that...
> 
> wait, i've got it... Italian American!  "Wanna make sumthin' of it?"



The family I have in NJ would say "WTF you talkin about? I'm from Jersey." And the proper response is "Yeah? What exit?"


----------



## msd (Jul 15, 2004)

I think if you're from Massachusetts, you're just "from Mass".  All the really distinguishing names for people from MA are given to us by people from the surrounding New England states.

People from northern New England will refer to people from Mass as "flatlanders"...if they're trying to be nice.  Otherwise, they will use a more typical name for people from Mass (typically in reference to our somewhat unique driving habits) that, were it to be mentioned, has a better than average chance of getting me in trouble with Eric's grandma.

I have a personal policy about angering grandmas...I don't do it.

That said, maybe "New Englanders"?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 15, 2004)

Either Illinoisan or Illini.  (I don't care if the UofI mascot is the Illini.  Ultimately, our state name is the Anglicization of the Francization of the name of the Illini tribe.)
Chicagoan.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 15, 2004)

Rhode Island = Rhode Islanders (at least that's always been how I've done it...I'll wait to be corrected by someone from RI).

And, msd's right, Massachusetts doesn't really translate into anything all that well.  On a more localized level, there's Bostonians, which I've heard some (although I've never really heard a lot of people in Boston using it).  Cape Codder has always been a drink to me (or a hotel).  

Nick


----------



## msd (Jul 15, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> ...(although I've never really heard a lot of people in Boston using it)...




That's the thing...you'd never hear someone from Boston call another resident of Boston a "Bostonian".

Maybe you're from "the Hub" or the "Metrowest" area...or if you're really lucky (my personal favorite)...you're a "Barney" (_ah Bahnee_ in Bostonese).

Among my friends, someone from Boston is a _chowda head_.


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Jul 15, 2004)

I've mostly been a Californian and a San Diegan, but now I'm an Indianianin. Yes, I'm the only one I know around here who says that


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh, and Dogbrain, the sucker is a part of the corn plant.  Illinois is the sucker state because you can go miles seeing nothing but corn (and occasionally soybeans)


----------



## Davelozzi (Jul 15, 2004)

msd said:
			
		

> That's the thing...you'd never hear someone from Boston call another resident of Boston a "Bostonian".




I don't think that "Bostonian" is not a generally accepted term around here, I think it's just the kind of thing that there's no need to use when you're here.  Why would two people in Boston need to call each other "Bostonian"?

_"Why, hello my fellow Bostonian, how are you today?"_

Nah, it makes more sense to cut to the chase with a "what's up?", or better yet, a "hey" and a curt nod.

But I agree that there is no common term for a resident of Mass other than just "of Mass".

My local favorite is for a resident of Cambridge:  Cantabridgian (spelling?)


----------



## reanjr (Jul 15, 2004)

Dogbrain said:
			
		

> After discovering, to my dismay, that people from Iowa seem to actually be willing to put up with being called "Iowans", I started to wonder what folks from the various states of the USA and sub-regions of other countries preferred to be called.  So, what are the names?  Remember, these are what we call ourselves, not what we call the folks "over there".  If the name is only used by students or atheletes at a university or college, it doesn't count.  (So "wolverine" is disqualified for Michigan).  The "State nickname" does not count, either.
> 
> California: Californian
> Idaho: Idahoan
> ...




Actually, Wolverine doesn't count because it is what the Ohioans called us.  That's where the state got its animal and the school got its name.  It dates back to the Michigan-Ohio war (which was more of an example of federally sponsored theft of land rather than a war).  Yoopers are Michiganders as well.  Yooper is like saying Detroiter for people in the Detroit area.  And Buckeye, I'm pretty sure is not universal.  It's more of a nickname.

And officially (if you listen to our governor, which most try to avoid) we are called Michiganians.


----------



## reanjr (Jul 15, 2004)

d4 said:
			
		

> so if you were petrified, would you then be an "Iowan Stone"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, both of the terms for people from New Jersey - New Jerseyans and New Jerseyites - sound silly.  I'm not surprised no one uses them.


----------



## d4 (Jul 15, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> The family I have in NJ would say "WTF you talkin about? I'm from Jersey." And the proper response is "Yeah? What exit?"



Turnpike Exit 3, for me.


----------



## Felix (Jul 15, 2004)

Virginia, Tennessee, North & South Carolina, Georgia, Mississippi, Alabama: Southerner

You might get some folks from Kentucky, Maryland, West Virginia, Louisiana and Missouri who call themselves Southerners as well.

On the outside a Texan will refer to himself as a Southerner, but this is rare, as there are only two places in the world as far as most Texans are concerned: "Texas" and "Not-Texas".


----------



## jinx crossbow (Jul 15, 2004)

To give Your list an exotic touch:

Baden -  Badenser
Freiburg (Biggest City in Southbaden): Bobele


----------



## rbingham2000 (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm from Wisconsin, and the main term that I've heard used was "Wisconsinite."

Our neighbors from across the Mississippi are known as Minnesotans.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Jul 15, 2004)

From what I know, I've always heard of folsk from West Virginia as West Virginians---well, that or Hillbillies (my mom's family is a bunch of hillbillies, BTW).

As for Texas, I think that Texan pretty much encorporates the state, & I really haven't heard stuff like "Houstonian," "Austinite," "Dallasite," or "San Antonian."  There may be the "from (X city)," but that's about it.  However, each area/city of Texas has its own unique view/term for the rest of the state.  ("Keep Austin Weird," anyone?)

As for a Massachucets term (for those who don't know, & which was alluded to by msd), one that my g/f was kind enough to enlighten me about isn't generally appropriate for the polite discussion used in these boards.  BTW, if you're familiar with Dennis Leary and his "I'm a . . ." song (you know which word): just take that omitted word, add an "M" in front of it, & there ya go.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 15, 2004)

Although discussing basketball in North Carolina comes perilously close to breaking the "no religious discussions" rule, I'll try to handle it delicately.

On one level, it's true, "Tar Heel" is a nickname for North Carolinians.  However, it is more popularly the name of a basketball team (and other sports too, but nobody pays much attention to other sports in North Carolina).  And if you're not a fan of the Tar Heel basketball team, then it's a blood insult to call you a Tar Heel.

*Felix*, I think, got it right:  the only real nickname that most North Carolinians could agree on is "Southerner."

Daniel


----------



## maggot (Jul 15, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Well I am from Iowa and we have no issue what so ever with Iowan...
> 
> I did live in Minnesota... we were Minnasotian's.
> 
> ...



 When I lived in Minnesota, we were Minnesotans (no second i).

My relatives in Iowa most definitely call themselves Iowans.  While my friends in Wisconson are Wisconsinote.

Adult women from New Jersey call themselves Jersey Girls, as in "You're a New Yorker, I'm a Jersey Girl myself."  I'm not sure if adult men say Jersey Boy.

Myself, I like to refer to myself as a Bellevuer, but I don't think it is catching on.


----------



## Greylock (Jul 15, 2004)

In order: Displaced Mid-Towner, Memphian, Tennessean, Southerner,  American.

Most folks I know from North Carolina (half my family) call themselves Carolinians. There are Wolf-pack fans, ya know. ;p

Bonus Regional nick - Every Arkansan I know has apoplectic fits when I call them Arkansans. They prefer Arkansawyers.

Extra Bonus - For the average Southerner, there are four major American subtypes : Southerners, Texans, Californians, and all the rest are Yankees.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 15, 2004)

*Greylock,* you're counting Floridians as a subset of Yankees, right? 

Daniel


----------



## omokage (Jul 15, 2004)

Since we were sticking to what the residents call themselves, I neglected to mention that Michiganders of the Mitten (not Yoopers, Mittenites) are sometimes called Trolls by the Yoopers. They live under (south of) the Mackinac Bridge.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 15, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I've lived in Virginia for 5 years, and have never heard that before. I'd go with Virginian.
> 
> Before that, I lived my entire life in New York. One a New Yorker, always a New Yorker.




Virginia is for Lovers.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 15, 2004)

d4 said:
			
		

> Turnpike Exit 3, for me.




Turnpike Exit 10.


----------



## ASH (Jul 15, 2004)

I dont spell so good...


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm a Utahn, from Utah.


----------



## Greylock (Jul 15, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *Greylock,* you're counting Floridians as a subset of Yankees, right?
> 
> Daniel




Just draw an imaginary line south of Jacksonville. Everyone above it, good solid Southerners. Everyone below it, a mix of Yankees and Californians (for lack of a better term).


----------



## Kesh (Jul 15, 2004)

AFGNCAAP said:
			
		

> From what I know, I've always heard of folsk from West Virginia as West Virginians---well, that or Hillbillies (my mom's family is a bunch of hillbillies, BTW).




Also, Appalachians. But, that applies to any state the Appalachian mountains go through.

Alaska - Depends on how long you've lived there. Less than a full winter = Cheechako. Over a full winter = Sourdough. Don't care = Alaskan. 

Hawaii - haven't heard anything unusual. Hawaiian or Islander.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 15, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> And, msd's right, Massachusetts doesn't really translate into anything all that well.




As a foreigner looking in, if I had to pick an adjective, it would be 'Massachachian" or "Massachusian".

-Hyp.


----------



## Express (Jul 15, 2004)

Hoosier here, although my close proximity to western Kentucky and southern Illinois as spawned a region term for our area, fondly used by car dealerships: "Kentuckiana."


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2004)

South Carolina - mostly gamec0cks but that is an older term that is falling out of use, we are becoming South Carolinans.  In Irmo (SC) it was Irmees for the old timers, Irmoians were new comers (people who moved into the area after 78).  

People from Georgia, were crackers mostly used if a man (this has become a bad term) or a peach if a girl, but Bulldog is used a good bit.


----------



## eryndel (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, since it hasn't been added yet, people from Oregon are Oregonians.  I've also heard us called (especially from those who've lived here a while) Webfoots.  We might also share that moniker with the Waonians (Not Washingtonians at least according to everyone I know from Washington).

Now, according to my grandfather, people from Arkansas were Arkies, but that may just be because he was an Okie.


----------



## eryndel (Jul 16, 2004)

eryndel said:
			
		

> We might also share that moniker with the Waonians (Not Washingtonians at least according to everyone I know from Washington).




Woo Hoo, I got censored!


----------



## Pierce (Jul 16, 2004)

Birminghamsters


----------



## WmRAllen67 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Speaking as one...*

Massachusetts doesn't really translate well, though technically I suppose you could use _Massachusett_ after the old Native American tribe... though they might take offense...

I won't offend Eric's grandma either, but yeah, you do hear that other term from drivers around you on the road, don't you... especially from those Maniacs up in Maine...

What I heard growing up was "Bay Stater," but I think we're disallowing state mottos...  :\


----------



## d4 (Jul 16, 2004)

eryndel said:
			
		

> Well, since it hasn't been added yet, people from Oregon are Oregonians.



i thought it was Oregon-ads?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 16, 2004)

Two popular appelations (NOT Apalacians!) you find in Louisiana are coonass and cajun- neither of which is inherently a perjorative (at least, anymore).  Cajuns are usually of French/Acadian descent, while Coonasses are usually just regular Americans descended from persons who emigrated to Louisiana from America circa the time of the Louisiana purchase.

I, sir, am a Cajun.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 16, 2004)

Kesh said:
			
		

> Also, Appalachians. But, that applies to any state the Appalachian mountains go through.



Slight clarification:  while people from my area of North Carolina definitely call ourselves Appalachians, people from the middle and eastern sections of the state wouldn't dream of calling themselves Appalachians.  The term is roughly analogous to "mountainfolk" around here.

I'm sure that's what you meant, but I didn't want anyone calling folks from C.A.R.Y. (Containment Area for Relocated Yankees) "Appalachians."

Daniel


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 16, 2004)

*Cheese and Wind*

Being from Wisconsin I am a Wisconsinite or Cheese Head, or a Barabooian (from the City of Baraboo)

We have a not so friendly rivalry with the people from Illinois... no offense to any one from there -  the (irony or hypocrisy will be seen in a moment)  - Bears Vs Packers and Illinois Drivers   We refer to people from Illinois as FIB's. If you are form this region you will know what this means. (BTW,  I was  born in Harvard, Illinois and one of my closest friends is from Chicago)


----------



## JDJarvis (Jul 16, 2004)

msd said:
			
		

> I think if you're from Massachusetts, you're just "from Mass".  All the really distinguishing names for people from MA are given to us by people from the surrounding New England states.




As a citizen of New Hampshire I'll agree some folks do indeed call folks from Massachusetts, Connecticut and Rhode Island "flatlanders" but that term is more often used in the northern tiers and by old timers in the lower tier. a favorite term for folks from mass in southern new hampsire is
 "M-a-s-s   -h-o-l-e-s"...
take no ofense I'm a transplant from mass myself and can use the term with amusement myself.  One of my neighbors upon hearing i wasn't actually from New hampshire commented "well you've recovered"


----------



## Kesh (Jul 16, 2004)

Express said:
			
		

> Hoosier here, although my close proximity to western Kentucky and southern Illinois as spawned a region term for our area, fondly used by car dealerships: "Kentuckiana."




Argh! I lived in Louisville, KY, for a while, and I couldn't stand that term. Drove me nuts.


----------



## Kesh (Jul 16, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Slight clarification:  while people from my area of North Carolina definitely call ourselves Appalachians, people from the middle and eastern sections of the state wouldn't dream of calling themselves Appalachians.  The term is roughly analogous to "mountainfolk" around here.
> 
> I'm sure that's what you meant, but I didn't want anyone calling folks from C.A.R.Y. (Containment Area for Relocated Yankees) "Appalachians."
> 
> Daniel




Heaven forbid someone thinks they're one of us hillbillies. 

But yes, I know what you mean. Most folks in western Kentucky don't consider themselves Appalachians either. West Virginia, though, is pretty much all mountains, so everyone thinks of themselves that way, even in the Ohio River valley.


----------



## msd (Jul 16, 2004)

JDJarvis said:
			
		

> As a citizen of New Hampshire...




Hehe, this is an interesting one...I don't know if its in widespread use, but when I lived in N.H., locals - real locals - were called "emmits", which I believe is derogatory, but only slightly...

I love New Hampshire...just love it


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Jul 17, 2004)

Pierce said:
			
		

> Birminghamsters




You don't hear that often.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 17, 2004)

Ohioan, though one hears 'Buckeye' from time to time.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 17, 2004)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Being from Wisconsin I am a Wisconsinite or Cheese Head, or a Barabooian (from the City of Baraboo)
> 
> We have a not so friendly rivalry with the people from Illinois... no offense to any one from there -  the (irony or hypocrisy will be seen in a moment)  - Bears Vs Packers and Illinois Drivers   We refer to people from Illinois as FIB's. If you are form this region you will know what this means. (BTW,  I was  born in Harvard, Illinois and one of my closest friends is from Chicago)




Ah yes, I remember it well.  I remember seeing Illinois drivers and saying to myself, "Wisconsin, Illinois playground!"  I got more pragmatic about it as I got older.  Just reminded myself that they would go home eventually but they were leaving their money behind.

A friend of mine got a job in Illinios and he got ribbed mercilessly about it.  "You're gonna be a FIB!"

Wisconsinite is the term I always heard used, although we never had names for our cities.  Try slapping anything on to Manitowoc and it'll be a disaster.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 17, 2004)

I am a Californian.  As I live in Davis, CA, I'm also a Davisite.

Sometimes, to throw people off, I'll call myself a Davisian (pronounce it duh-VIZ-ee-uhn).


----------



## Snoweel (Jul 17, 2004)

Sydney - Sydneysiders
Newcastle - Novacastrians
New South Wales - New South Welshmen
Queensland - Queenslanders (duh)

As you can see, Australians aren't exactly natural wordsmiths.

Melbourne - Mexicans (according to Sydneysiders, because they're from south of the border)


----------



## Morrus (Jul 17, 2004)

A few from England:

Liverpool - Scousers
Birmingham - Brummies
Newcastle - Geordies

And you've all heard of Cockneys, I'm sure!


----------



## Some guy from Ohio (Jul 17, 2004)

A Buckeye, though I don’t know why.  I have lived in Ohio all my life and probably have seen a real buckeye twice. It is an odd looking nut-like thingy.  More specifically, I am a Daytonian (Dayton).


----------



## Crothian (Jul 17, 2004)

Ya, Buckeye trees just are not as common as they used to be.  Mostly they get taken down for progress or farms.  

But here in Columbus I hear people refer to them selves as Buckeyes a lot.


----------



## Kesh (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, that's 'cuz they're nuts.  Guessing it's since Ohio State is based there, and the Buckeye is the mascot. Ohio's a very weird place to grow up...


----------



## Pierce (Jul 17, 2004)

ArcOfCorinth said:
			
		

> Pierce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's 'cause I made it up.  Anytime I meet someone who's just moved into the area, I tell them that's what we call ourselves.


----------



## olethros (Jul 18, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Just draw an imaginary line south of Jacksonville. Everyone above it, good solid Southerners. Everyone below it, a mix of Yankees and Californians (for lack of a better term).




Actually, it's more like travel 50 miles away from the coastline are they're Southerners.  

I'm a _B.A.R.F._ 
Born And Raised in Florida

Of course, if you live in certain parts of Miami you're not a Flordian, you're "cuban".


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 19, 2004)

Snoweel said:
			
		

> Sydney - Sydneysiders
> Newcastle - Novacastrians
> New South Wales - New South Welshmen
> Queensland - Queenslanders (duh)
> ...



Damn you, you used all the ones I wanted to use.

Very few people use "New South Welshmen" seriously, in my experience.

Western Australians, South Australians, Tasmanians, people from the Northern Territory (ha). Territorians, maybe? For what it's worth, you say "Terra-tree" with a short "ee" sound.
Canberrans (applies to anyone from the Australian Capital Territory, really, and you'd say "can-BEH-runs"). 
Brisvegans - comes of calling Brisbane "Brisvegas" after Las Vegas.
Mexicans is a general NSW term for Victorians, but people from Melbourne are properly called Melburnians (and I must repeat that Melbourne is not "mel-BORN").
People from Perth or Hobart don't have a name (well, Western Australians or Tasmanian scum, but . . .), and at a guess Adelaiders would do for Adelaide, as would Darwinians for Darwin.

People from the Sutherland Shire district in Sydney call themselves Shire boys and Shire girls, I've noticed. If you live anywhere west of Parramatta, you're a Westie to Sydneysiders, especially those who live on the coast.


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Just draw an imaginary line south of Jacksonville. Everyone above it, good solid Southerners. Everyone below it, a mix of Yankees and Californians (for lack of a better term).



No, no. Everyone below it is a _Retired_ Yankee or Californian.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> South Carolina - mostly gamec0cks but that is an older term that is falling out of use, we are becoming South Carolinans.  In Irmo (SC) it was Irmees for the old timers, Irmoians were new comers (people who moved into the area after 78).




South Carolinians in common Parlance, though an older term is "Sandlapper," though it applies more to upstate SC than the "Low Country" (the areas around charleston).

I learned that goofy song in school,

_"We are good Sandlappers,
Yes, we're good Sandlappers,
And we're very proud to say
That we live
That we live
In the very fine state in the USA!"_

And now HATE that goofy song.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Jul 19, 2004)

Tennessean. From the "Mid state" region, AKA Nashvillian... There isn't one for Murfreesboro, though it is commonly referred to as "The 'boro." 

 Out in North West TN, there is an area of three towns (Union, Paris, and Martin) which is referred to as the Tri-Cities area. Ironically, none of the towns are anything close to being a city.

 Edit: 

Also known as the Volenteers, many Tennesseans feel a kinship with their cousins in TX. They also readily identify themselves as Southerners and wear that badge with honor. 

 American by birth. Southern by the grace of God. 

 I would also consider Florida to be a Southern State. Lynyrd Skynyrd is from Florida, after all.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 19, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> South Carolinians in common Parlance, though an older term is "Sandlapper," though it applies more to upstate SC than the "Low Country" (the areas around charleston).
> 
> I learned that goofy song in school,
> 
> ...



I remember hearing that song!    

Saw on the news Saturday night where our state symbol; palmetto tree and cresent moon is the second most marketable items, just falling behind the Lone Star of Texas!


----------



## AIM-54 (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a bunch having lived all over this continent:

I was born a Louisianian, dabbled with being a Tennesseean and then ended up a Floridian for a bit (my parents are both natives, my mom being from Pre-Disney World Orlando...it's an important distinction), before I moved north and grew up a Saskatchewanian (although there's some debate over the correct term, Saskatchewaners also being popular...we all pretty much agree that we're Stubblejumpers, however).  Then I tried out the Hub for college (Go Terriuhs!) before ending up with the Virginians...

There's a name for Albertans as I recall, I just can't remember it.  And their ain't much you can do for the Manitobans.  Ontarians are unique and if you're english-canadian (or from the west) it's Quebeckers.  We don't hold no truck with Quebecois if you take my meaning.

I think I'll stop now


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2004)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> Also known as the Volenteers...




Didn't anyone ever teach you?

Never Volenteer for anything!

-Hyp.


----------



## Greylock (Jul 20, 2004)

Felix said:
			
		

> No, no. Everyone below it is a _Retired_ Yankee or Californian.




Well gawd bless you both. These days passed into memory and I thought everyone missed my [bad] joke...

For what it's worth, I cast a vote in a particularly contentious election in Memphis (my home town) back in '91 or '92. My father didn't much like the way I voted. When I up and moved to Illinois just a couple of monthes later his ringing condemnation was this...

"You got your man elected, and now you're moving to CANADIA?!?!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2004)

"Canadia"

LOL!


----------



## Snoweel (Jul 20, 2004)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> (and I must repeat that Melbourne is not "mel-BORN").




W3rd.

'MEL-bun'



> _People from the Sutherland Shire district in Sydney call themselves Shire boys and Shire girls, I've noticed._




And collectively - 'Shire folk'.



> _If you live anywhere west of Parramatta, you're a Westie to Sydneysiders, especially those who live on the coast._




The snobs who live on the coast are worse than that. You're a Westie if you live anywhere west of the City!!! And growing up in Parramatta, I found that wherever you live, Westie territory is 10km west of there...


----------



## Dirigible (Jul 20, 2004)

> I've been an Aucklander for over 15 years now (we don't go by JAFA, ourselves, though you'll hear it applied to us by people from down-country), but I was born a Cantabrian...




*sniff, sniff* yeah, I though I smelled somethin' a bit... earthy.

As the Smurfster said, we call ourselves Aucklanders (or, in Games Workshop stores, Orklanders), everyone else calls us JAFAs. Though there has been a fad of late for embracing that term. It'll pass eventually, though; then we'll go back to ignoring everyone else in the country.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> It'll pass eventually, though; then we'll go back to ignoring everyone else in the country.




Ev-ery-one...?

... oh, _them_.  I tend to forget about _them_.

South of the Bombays and all.

-Hyp.


----------



## Dirigible (Jul 20, 2004)

Sshhhhh, the bears'll hear you.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 22, 2004)

Snoweel said:
			
		

> The snobs who live on the coast are worse than that. You're a Westie if you live anywhere west of the City!!! And growing up in Parramatta, I found that wherever you live, Westie territory is 10km west of there...



It's true that a lot of people, especially in the eastern suburbs and on the northern beaches, equate anything west of, oh, Leichhardt with "westie country". Heh. This is not true. I'd say Parramatta and points west of it are where it starts - no offence.

Actually, since I moved to Sydney from Melbourne just under fourteen years ago, I've been kind of embarrassed by the associations people have with the area where I live, especially now that I've been living in Pymble and St Ives for the last six years. Luckily I'm not the kind of pampered, preppy jerk they associate with the area - I grew up in a country town in Victoria between the ages of five and nine, which are kind of formative, then Hornsby and Castle Hill (shudder) between nine and seventeen - but it's kind of shameful how accurate the stereotypes are.

Ah, well. At least I don't live in Rose Bay. Then I'd really be doomed.


----------



## Esteban (Jul 22, 2004)

> Ya, Buckeye trees just are not as common as they used to be. Mostly they get taken down for progress or farms.
> 
> But here in Columbus I hear people refer to them selves as Buckeyes a lot.




Well, as someone born and raised in the southern part of the state (Cincinnati to be exact) I can tell you that I have never referred to myself as a 'buckeye'. As has been pointed out many times around here (usually by Hoosiers) a buckeye is basically a 'useless nut'.

-Steve


----------

